# Front end noise when driving forward - after starting car



## jtatz (Jul 22, 2009)

I apologize if this is common knowledge but I can't seem to get a good answer from my dealership...

When I first start the car - and start driving forward, I hear a noise from the front end. It's sort of like a clank - but it's sounds more mechanical and it doesn't sound like a part is broken.

I only hear it ONCE after I start the car and go forward - and it never happens again, unless I start the car again and go forward again.

I read somewhere that there is possibly an automatic ABS test that is performed? 

All the dealership said was that they "heard the brakes releasing" which I thought was odd.... Do the calipers stick badly the first time you go forward... in the front??

Car is a 2008 Altima Sedan with 24K miles on it.

It's always happened since I bought the car (from day 1) - so I don't think anything is broken, I just want to understand what the noise is.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

ABS going through it's self test, perfectly normal, happens about 5mph. ALL new altimas with abs have this noise.


----------

